# Scotch, Whisky and Whiskey?



## karma67 (Aug 30, 2012)

Please help me! 
I am a complete neophyte at whisk(e)y. I literally know nothing about it. I would like to be able to understand and, more importantly, appreciate it. 
I understand that it is something, much like cigars, that you have to cultivate a taste for...but don't know where to start, short of spending obscene amounts of money on various products, that I may never drink again. Again, like cigars, tastes change and mature, and things you started with are now just...ugh.
This is not a bomb request. I promise it's not. 
If someone could direct me to some resources, some ideas, or some other way to begin my journey, I would appreciate it greatly. 
Anyone...Please?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

To describe the differences is a very large order. 
I don't normally point people to searching but I think in this case I think google would be your friend as there are too many variables.
I'll also point out that most liquor stores have single serving samples you can buy.


----------



## karma67 (Aug 30, 2012)

piperdown said:


> I'll also point out that most liquor stores have single serving samples you can buy.


Good call. I didn't know if they would have some of the higher end stuff (Balvenie, etc) in the airline style bottles.
Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Anthony Johnson (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, There is a lot to say about each. I'm not that much into it rather than an experience of consumption. Which is probably more than most! lol Booker's is a great start. But yet then again, that would be like buying a fused cigar.... Very tasty though. And compliments well. You can look up the process on the difference of bourbons and whiskey obviously. As far as Scotch goes... Water bottle. get a fifth of whiskey and a fifth of Scotch. While undisturbed, tap the sides of the bottles while they are full and listen to the tone. Then shake both, sit em down, and tap em again. Listen to the difference. Then look up there process as well.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Just for the issue of nomenclature. Traditionally scotches are a whisky. While the rest is whiskey. Irish tends to be a gray area. And a whisky is only a scotch whisky if the process is started and finished in scotland. 

Also be careful with differences between blended scotch or single malt scotch. Blended is self explanatory. Single malt means it's one vatting from one barrel. 

As for sample bottles go. There's not much out there. I promise. My advice. Pick up a mini in: Johnnie walker black (to experiment with smoke) a glenlivet 12 or 15 (middle ground. Some wood character) and try to get a glenmorangie 10 or something in sample size from them (for a lighter fruity and floral character) those are pretty available samplers at decent cost. 

That's a start, not even touching American whiskey.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Anthony Johnson said:


> Well, There is a lot to say about each. I'm not that much into it rather than an experience of consumption. Which is probably more than most! lol Booker's is a great start. But yet then again, that would be like buying a fused cigar.... Very tasty though. And compliments well. You can look up the process on the difference of bourbons and whiskey obviously. As far as Scotch goes... Water bottle. get a fifth of whiskey and a fifth of Scotch. While undisturbed, tap the sides of the bottles while they are full and listen to the tone. Then shake both, sit em down, and tap em again. Listen to the difference. Then look up there process as well.


I don't get how bookers is like an infused cigar?? Lol. It's a high proof face punch to me, without any water. Haha


----------



## Anthony Johnson (Jan 23, 2007)

ejewell said:


> I don't get how bookers is like an infused cigar?? Lol. It's a high proof face punch to me, without any water. Haha


Just all the spices and flavors added to it. It def is it's own thing. My wife likes it in her coffee, but won't buy it because I will drink it up quick!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Bourbon and American Whisky Facts, Ratings and Reviews

What

Complete Guide to Scotch Whisky | The Art of Manliness

That should get you started good luck its a great journey!


----------



## Anthony Johnson (Jan 23, 2007)

Some nice reads there. I knew about the whole chard oak barrels with bourbons, but had no clue about Tennessee process of filtering through sugar maple charcoal. Pretty cool. Meh, I'm still a Kentucky bourbon guy.


----------



## Blade (Apr 3, 2013)

ejewell said:


> Just for the issue of nomenclature. Traditionally scotches are a whisky. While the rest is whiskey. Irish tends to be a gray area. And a whisky is only a scotch whisky if the process is started and finished in scotland.
> 
> Also be careful with differences between blended scotch or single malt scotch. Blended is self explanatory. Single malt means it's one vatting from one barrel.
> 
> ...


I agree with this.. Glenlivet is pretty cheap and IMO a good beginner scotch. I also would much prefer a single malt over a blended. I stay away from Chivas, but everyone is different.

But 9 out of 10 times i just grab crown royal! Its not scotch but you Cant ever lose with that one.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

There is so much to each of them. It's crazy.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Good community-sourced info from Reddit. See the links in the sidebar to the right of each.

http://www.reddit.com/r/Scotch/
http://www.reddit.com/r/bourbon/

I love both Scotch and Bourbon, but I'm still fairly new, so I don't feel I'd get my money's worth on high end spirits. I've never spent >$90 for a bottle. So far, the choice between the two often follows my variable booze budget. Bourbon is friendlier on the wallet for sure. There are so many high-quality, sippable bourbons in the $20-35 range (even less if it's for mixing), that I have little desire to spend more. As for single malt Scotch, $45-60 is typically the range I find worthwhile. These bottles last much longer because I'm focused on savoring every sip. It has to be a special occasion and a special bottle for me to go any higher, for now . Also, my favorite Irish whiskeys just happen to fill the price gap between the two ($30-45), for when I want a change of pace.

Tip: Try to find a bar or restaurant with an extensive list. You may spend $10-15 for a single drink, but you'll better handle one pricey drink than splurging on a bottle you may not like. If the bar specializes in whisky, they may offer "tasting flights" with smaller portions of a handful of brands for a reasonable price. Sample as many as you can. As others have said, there is something for everyone. :martini:


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

ten08 said:


> Good community-sourced info from Reddit. See the links in the sidebar to the right of each.
> 
> Scotch Whisky
> Bourbon - America's Spirit
> ...


Adams got some good advice here. If you can find a bar with a good selection treat it like your B&M. Go there for singles before making bulk buys at the store or internet where its cheaper. Look up the different styles of scotch/bourbon and know which it is your drinking. That way you know if your a fan of peaty and iodine or fruity or whatever. Once you know the styles your into its easier to branch out to other stuff you'll probably enjoy. Just like finding your taste in cigars or beer.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

If you want a good introduction to single malt Scotch whisky you might search out the six Classic Malts of Scotland bottlings from United Distillers & Vintners. Each different whisky: Laguvulin from Islay, Dalwhinnie from the Highlands, Oban from the West Highlands, Taliskers from the Isle of Skye, Cragganmore a Speyside and Glenkinchie from the Lowlands will give you an idea of the different regional styles. Then branch out from there and explore the regional style you seem to prefer. Each is a story and reflection of the place and people from that region. The light floral notes of the heather covered Highland glens come through in Dalwhinnie and Oban as the rough weather and open ocean comes through in the iodine peat monsters like Laguvulin and Taliskers.

Without a doubt exploring the many bottling of Scotch whisky can provide a lifetime of enjoyment and discovery.

Sláinte


----------



## karma67 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you all for your suggestions. I have a few places to start now, as well as a few things to try. I appreciate the information.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Slowpokebill said:


> If you want a good introduction to single malt Scotch whisky you might search out the six Classic Malts of Scotland bottlings from United Distillers & Vintners. Each different whisky: Laguvulin from Islay, Dalwhinnie from the Highlands, Oban from the West Highlands, Taliskers from the Isle of Skye, Cragganmore a Speyside and Glenkinchie from the Lowlands will give you an idea of the different regional styles. Then branch out from there and explore the regional style you seem to prefer. Each is a story and reflection of the place and people from that region. The light floral notes of the heather covered Highland glens come through in Dalwhinnie and Oban as the rough weather and open ocean comes through in the iodine peat monsters like Laguvulin and Taliskers.
> 
> Without a doubt exploring the many bottling of Scotch whisky can provide a lifetime of enjoyment and discovery.
> 
> Sláinte


Extremely well put!


----------

